# What does this mean - Stock order purged?



## ROE (15 October 2008)

14 Oct 2008 16:40:ASX has purged your order. Reason: Stock Purged?


----------



## Sean K (15 October 2008)

*Re: what does this mean?*



ROE said:


> 14 Oct 2008 16:40:ASX has purged your order. Reason: Stock Purged?



Stock was probably in Pre Open due for an announcement. They clear the decks of all orders occasionally. Not sure what causes it, maybe an automated system due to.....


----------



## son of baglimit (15 October 2008)

what was the stock, the trade you wanted and the current price ?

ive seen it for recaps, other major changes etc, but most common for placing a bid way outside of current price....eg penny dreadful trading at 1c, and you place a sell at 10c.


----------

